# ITcomputershop.de



## club-anka (7 März 2009)

Hallo Leute 

Habe am 16.02.09 5 Navis bei ITcomputershop bestellt :wall: und das Geld gleich Überwiesen. 2 Wochen Lieferzeit war beschrieben.  19 Tagen sind es schon her, Gestern und Heute Mails losgeschickt leider ohne Antwort. Nun suchte ich nach ITComputer im Netz und erfuhr nur schlechtes. 40 Tage Lieferfrist im AGB , Stornogebühren 10% und keiner hat Ware bekommen. Nun weis ich nicht ob ich die 40 Tage abwarten soll oder gleich zur Polizei laufen. Wer hat was ähnliches mit ITcomputer gerade laufen. Ich denke dabei geht es garnicht um Ware zuliefern sondern mit 40 Tagen Lieferfrist ( Geld Anlegen und Tageszinsen kassieren und mit Stornogebühren Kohle machen.

gruss an alle Leser

club-anka


----------



## Cerkez (7 März 2009)

*AW: ITcomputershop.de*

Hallo club-anka,

ich habe Ende November 5x TomTom Navis bestellt gehabt. Nach drei Wochen habe ich angefragt was denn nun wäre und das ich einen zugesicherten Liefertermin haben möchte, leider kam nichts als ich dann mit der Polizei und einer Anzeige drohte, hatte ich plötzlich eine Email im Posteingang (welch wunder), man würde mir schnellstmöglich bescheid geben sobald man etwas näheres wüsste. Nach weiteren 10 Tagen ist mir der Kragen geplatzt und hab ihm nochmals eine Frist gesetzt diesmal wollte ich nur noch mein Geld  zurück haben. [.......]
[......]

Jeder der das ließt und trotzdem auf ein Schnäppchen hofft dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen.


gruß der Cerkez


PS: nach etlichen Emails und nachdem ich alle unterlagen ausgedruckt hatte für die Polizei habe ich mein Geld Ende Januar wieder bekommen.


----------



## club-anka (7 März 2009)

*AW: ITcomputershop.de*

Hallo Cerkez,

Wir sind nicht die ersten und bestimmt werden wir nicht die letzten sein. Seine Homepage ist bei Google überall ganz vorne dran. Auf jeden fall hat er mit deiner Kohle ca 3 Monaten Kohle gemaht. Ich finde es schade das du ihn nicht Angezeigt hast.
Ich habe ihn auch ein Mail geschrieben. Ich warte bis die 40 Tage was ihm zusteht vorbei sind und dann werde ich die sahe der Polizei übergeben nur so wird er gezwungen aufzuhören.

MfG club-anka


----------



## Cerkez (8 März 2009)

*AW: ITcomputershop.de*

Im Grunde hast du Recht das hätte ich in der Tat tun müssen. Wenn du die Anzeige machen solltest, kann ich gerne als (Zusatz)Zeuge fungieren. 

Ich hoffe, das noch viele andere Betroffene gegen den itcomputershop bzw. [...] eine Anzeige machen werden.  

Manchmal sieht man den Wald ja vor Bäumen nicht und in diesem Fall hätten diese Angebote Alarmstufe ROT ausrufen müssen. Warum sonst sollte der [...] überteuerte Angebote über Nachnahme laufen lassen (übrigens die Nachnahme Artikel gehören ihm) und die suuuper günstigen Angebote (Fremdfirmen) per Überweisung. Hätte mir gleich komisch vorkommen müssen.

Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg

gruß der Cerkez

_[Namen entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Heiko (8 März 2009)

*AW: ITcomputershop.de*

Wenn Ihr Euch anmeldet, könnt Ihr Eure persönlichen Daten per PN austauschen. Das macht es Euch einfacher, Eure Vorstellungen zu verwirklichen. Anmelden kostet nichts.


----------



## Reducal (8 März 2009)

*AW: ITcomputershop.de*



club-anka schrieb:


> ....dann werde ich die sahe der Polizei übergeben nur so wird er gezwungen aufzuhören.


Das ist ein Irrtum! Es ist nicht die Aufgabe der Strafverfolgungsbehörden solche zivilen Angelegenheiten zu klären. Polizei und StA werden allenfalls versuchen einen Tatverdacht hinsichtlich einer strafbaren Handlung zu beweisen und einen vermeintlichen Täter seiner verdienten Strafe zu zu führen.
Freilich, gelegentlich kann es von Vorteil sein mal eine Strafanzeige zu erstatten, da sich manche seriösen Geschäftsleute erst mit dem Lauf der Ermittlungen einsichtig zeigen.


----------



## club-anka (8 März 2009)

*AW: ITcomputershop.de*

Hallo Reducal

Du hast recht wegen der Strafanzeige.
Nun ist die frage vor der  40 Tage Lieferfrist oder jetzt nach 20 Tagen. An der Ware stand aber 14 Tage lieferfrist.
Was würdet ihr meinen. Oder gleich Anwalt einschalten.??

gruss an alle


----------



## Reducal (9 März 2009)

*AW: ITcomputershop.de*



club-anka schrieb:


> Nun ist die frage ....


Bei Betrachtung der Seite stellen sich ganz andere Fragen. Wenn ich die AGB so lese, dann werde ich den Verdacht nicht los, dass die Plattform itcompoutershop.de gar nicht der Händler/Lieferant ist, sondern ein Dritter (und das steht in den AGB):





> 2.2 itcomputershop.de führt auf dieser Plattform potentielle Verkäufer und Käufer und Dienstleistungen aller Art mittels Angebot und Warengesuch zusammen.


Das ist ähnlich dem Marketplace bei Amazon.

Außerdem, ist Club-anka eigentlich Gewerbetreibender oder bist du ein privater Käufer? Hierzu lassen sich die AGB nämlich auch aus. Das bedeutet, dass das Angebot für private Käufer doch gar nicht gilt: 





> 2.3 Die durch itcomputershop.de angebotenen Waren und Dienstleistungen richten sich *ausschließlich an gewerbliche Händler*...


----------



## webwatcher (9 März 2009)

*AW: ITcomputershop.de*

Dazu braucht man nicht in den AGB kramen. Auf der Eingangsseite 


> Herzlich Willkommen bei ITComputershop
> Der Shop für Händler und Gewerbetreibende
> Unser Unternehmen befasst sich ausschließlich mit der
> Vermittlung von Waren und Posten aller Art.



( auch hier aber die Frage, ob das schon immer dort stand 
Webseiten sind nun mal nicht in Granit gemeißelt )


----------



## club-anka (9 März 2009)

*AW: ITcomputershop.de*

Hallo Reducal

Ich bin Privater Käufer, habe mich angemeldet ( Registiert). Wurde auch nicht nach steuernr oder sonstiges befragt. Paar minuten Später bekam ich die Rechnung , die habe ich bezahlt und nach ca 3 Wochen habe ich diesen schwindel entdeckt. 
Wie sieht es nun mit dem AGB als Privat Person aus. 
Natürlich habe ich mich nicht korrekt verhalten aber bin dabei Gewerbe anzumelden. Nicht allein für die sache sondern Allgemein was ich schon vor hatte. Wenn ich dadurch eine Strafe bekomme das nehme ich in Kauf. Nun wie sollte ich eure Meinung nach verhalten. 40 Tagen Frist abwarten und zur Polizei gehen und Strafanzeige erstatten oder gleich zur Polizei gehen.
3. oder mein Anwalt einschalten.

MfG Anka


----------



## Reducal (9 März 2009)

*AW: ITcomputershop.de*

Als Polizeifreund rate ich dir zu 3. Wie schon zuvor geschrieben, ist es nicht die Aufgabe der Strafverfolger, deinen Privatkram zu klären. Andererseits könnte es ja sein, dass über das Portal wirklich krumme Dinge laufen und das wäre dann doch Sache von Polizei und StA. Wer weiß? Dein Geld bringt eine Strafanzeige aber auch nicht zurück und außerdem sind fünf Wochen nicht wirklich eine lange Zeit. Setze Fristen zur Lieferung oder Rückerstattung des Geldes oder lasse das besser gleich den Anwalt mal machen.


----------



## KatzenHai (9 März 2009)

*AW: ITcomputershop.de*

Der Vertragsschluss könnte insgesamt fraglich sein, wenn man nur mit Gewerblichen oder Freuberuflern abschließen wollte. Umgekehrt ist fraglich, ob der Kunde das so erkennen musste/konnte (war das immer so fett in rot auf weiß?)
Jedenfalls hebeln spätere Einzelvereinbarungen immer AGB-Klauseln aus, das ist mal sicher. Aber auch dies natürlich nur, wenn es eine "Vereinbarung" gab ...

Anwalt einschalten.

Der Fall ist übrigens kein hier klassisch zu besprechender Fall, weil eben eigentlich nicht verbraucherrechtlich zu beantworten. 
@Mods - sperren?


----------



## club-anka (9 März 2009)

*AW: ITcomputershop.de*

Hallo

Ich  habe ihn nun mal eine Frist gesetzt. Anschliessend habe vor die sache meinem Anwalt weiter zugeben. Das ist doch so dass richtige denke ich.

Gruss anka


----------



## webwatcher (9 März 2009)

*AW: ITcomputershop.de*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> Der Fall ist übrigens kein hier klassisch zu besprechender Fall, weil eben eigentlich nicht verbraucherrechtlich zu beantworten.
> @Mods - sperren?



Nö, dann könnten wir das halbe Forum sperren


----------



## club-anka (9 März 2009)

*AW: ITcomputershop.de*

Hallo Katzenhai,

Wie schon bemerkt bin ich neu hier in diesem Forum. Sperren ?? 
da habe ich aber nichts verstanden was ist daran falsch?
Gruss Anka


----------



## KatzenHai (9 März 2009)

*AW: ITcomputershop.de*

Stop, sorry, nein - nicht den User sperren!!

Ich meinte, ob der Thread noch Sinn macht. 


Aber webwatcher hat ja "nein" gesagt, ist ok so.


----------



## Unregistriert (11 März 2009)

*AW: ITcomputershop.de*



club-anka schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> Habe am 16.02.09 5 Navis bei ITcomputershop bestellt :wall: und das Geld gleich Überwiesen. 2 Wochen Lieferzeit war beschrieben.  19 Tagen sind es schon her, Gestern und Heute Mails losgeschickt leider ohne Antwort. Nun suchte ich nach ITComputer im Netz und erfuhr nur schlechtes. 40 Tage Lieferfrist im AGB , Stornogebühren 10% und keiner hat Ware bekommen. Nun weis ich nicht ob ich die 40 Tage abwarten soll oder gleich zur Polizei laufen. Wer hat was ähnliches mit ITcomputer gerade laufen. Ich denke dabei geht es garnicht um Ware zuliefern sondern mit 40 Tagen Lieferfrist ( Geld Anlegen und Tageszinsen kassieren und mit Stornogebühren Kohle machen.
> 
> ...



Hallo, ich habe den Laden angezeigt und zwar direkt Beide den Betreiber der Webseite und den Sprecher Hr. [ edit] . Ich habe eine Teil meines Geldes zurück erhalten, aber den Rest immerhin über 30,00 € das sind mehr als 10%, hat die Firma sich eingesackt. 

Eigentümer der Domain,
Herrn [ edit] 
PLZ: 14482 Ort: Potsdam 
Herrn  [ edit] 

ITComputershop
Potsdamer Straße 21
14943 Luckenwalde
Fax: 03371-689183
Tel:0900-5495929-11 (1,86 €/min


----------

